# getting it today SCHWINN HENDERSON bc117 1938



## vintage2wheel (Jan 18, 2012)

*getting it today SCHWINN HENDERSON bc117 1936*

picking up my 1936 schwinn henderson double diamond BC117 with OG paint


 today cant wait

shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## GenuineRides (Jan 18, 2012)

*Good Ride*

I have the same bike in blue, mine is a '38, they only made them in '37 and '38.  Great bike because it's kind of obscure.
see previous thread  
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?21700-What-year-is-this-and-should-i-sell-it

GenuineRides


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 19, 2012)

*yep*

thats my freind i bought it from

nice bikes


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 19, 2012)

Congrats nice original addition to the family.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 19, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks mark it is a nice one.


----------

